# Male or female betta?



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay so I'm probably gonna go look at some bettas within the next few days hopefully, and I'm just curious is there any differences in male and female bettas other than the look of them? Is it true that you can place more than one female betta in a tank with another female betta or is it the same as when there's two or more male bettas in a tank? 

Oh and I already came up with a name for a male and female betta fish. Scar for a male and Nala for a girl.  I wanted to have its name in relation to my dog's name, Simba.  Whatcha guys think of those names?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If your going to keep more than one female you need at least a 10 gallon tank that is heavily planted and has lots of hiding spots and you need at least 4 females, 6+ being better.

Sororities are hard to keep and I don't recommend them for a newbie. If you want more than one fish you can get a 10 gallon tank and divide it one or twice.


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> If your going to keep more than one female you need at least a 10 gallon tank that is heavily planted and has lots of hiding spots and you need at least 4 females, 6+ being better.
> 
> Sororities are hard to keep and I don't recommend them for a newbie. If you want more than one fish you can get a 10 gallon tank and divide it one or twice.


Oh okay so that's what you guys mean when you talk about a sorority. Oh right now I'm just gonna get one betta, I don't always have the best of luck with fish. Hopefully with the info I'm learning this one will live a long time!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah, start with a fellow  they are easier on the nerves tbh... the girls can be quite a handful depending on their personalities and aggression levels... defo start with a divided tank, get 1 male, if you like them get another and if not keep just the one. you'd need to get a few girls together and there's a lot to watch out for with them.


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Neelie said:


> yeah, start with a fellow  they are easier on the nerves tbh... the girls can be quite a handful depending on their personalities and aggression levels... defo start with a divided tank, get 1 male, if you like them get another and if not keep just the one. you'd need to get a few girls together and there's a lot to watch out for with them.


I've had a girl once before and she was crazy haha. I probably will get a male.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Females have a lot of personality. They're really feisty and try to get into everything! I love how spunky they are. 

It really depends on you. They both have the same requirements.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my girls, but they can get on my nerves! I would defiantly go with a male for now, and I hope you get one that was as lovable as my Alpha (R.I.P.). You will never want to leave your betta once you fall in love with it.


----------

